# Weird Feet



## stuparfamily (Apr 25, 2013)

Okay so my neighbor went out on a limb today and bought 2 baby chicks. She has no idea what kind of breed they are either. I was looking at the black ones feet and they are all messed up. Any help with breed or what's wrong would be helpful!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Improper incubation temps, nutritional deficiencies or poor genetics are usually the cause of it. Here's a site that can help you correct it while the bird is still young...otherwise it may develop some very painful joints and be crippled. Just scroll down the page and it will show the fix....

http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/02/spraddle-leg-in-baby-chicks-what-is-it.html


----------

